# Skin Irritations



## anitag (Oct 25, 2014)

My Daisy had a bad rash last summer that became infected so she was on 3 medications and was doing fine but recently I noticed her on her tail backside to the rear she getting another patch. I've been using the medicated shampoo and checking to see if it's getting any better. It's too soon to tell yet.

The vet said the last time if it comes back it could be a thyroid issue but the only way to diagnosis is a blood test which is very pricey.

Has anyone had this happen with your fur baby??


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

the only dog I had with a serious skin issue was a mix breed who got flea dermatitis. We didn't think she had fleas but once we treated her with a stronger flea repellant the skin issue healed up fine. We had been using the over the counter cheap store brand drops.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Just something to file away for future reference: the most cost effective way to do thyroid screening is to do it as part of your annual wellness bloodwork. If the vet orders the IDEXX senior wellness panel, it includes not only FULL bloodwork, but also thyroid and a urinalysis all in one package. It costs less than doing them separately. OTOH, if you don't do annual bloodwork, you can do the thyroid T4 as a stand-alone test too -- the test isn't expensive, but your vet may charge an exam fee and blood draw fee that gets tacked onto it. 

For now, in between medicated baths, you might ask your vet by phone if you can apply Douxo Chlorhexidene Foam daily to keep it from getting infected by scratching. Vetericyn Wound Care spray would be good too. Chewy sells both over the counter.

I agree with @car2ner about fleas needing to be ruled out -- the fact that it's a Spring/Summer problem and is around her tail would make me suspicious of a flea allergy too. I'd treat the yard and put the dog on a monthly RX flea product from the vet (Simparica, Nexgard, Bravecto, Vectra 3D -- whatever your vet likes for your area).


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Same happened one year with Deja. I couldn't find fleas (after having had dogs for 40 years!) or their droppings but the vet showed me the problem by combing the base of her tail and wipe the comb on a wet paper towel and the flea dropping showed up brownish (from the blood). She did have fleas and that was just the only issue.


----------

